# HLCDs for me?



## TRS-F3M4 (Nov 2, 2010)

I've been recently convinced that HLCDs are what I should be looking for in my application. I'll give you guys a quick run down of what my setup will be and pose a few questions that I hope you'll be able to assist me with. Thanks in advance.

Car: 2006 Hyundai Sonata
Substage: Daily custom built neo 15 on most likely an atomic 5k, but for SPL comps 2 atomic ELE 15's on the same amp
Front stage amp: eD nine.2

I am a very serious USACI competitor in the trunk class, but I do use my daily driver to compete, so I need to be able to play music as well as a burp. my previous set of components was a set of Polk MOMO's that were, IMO, the best comp's I've heard not in a crazy SQ install. I highly dislike CDT components because they are so blisteringly harsh, at least to my ears.

Since I've been directed here to inquire about HLCDs, I'll start with my smörgåsbord of questions now, lol...

1. How can I tame the harshness I've heard in every horn setup I've heard thus far(albeit mostly those ridiculous supertweeters)? Is there harshness?
2. It doesn't seem as if the horns need as much power, is this correct?
3. What factors play into pairing a midbass speaker with them?
4. How are they mounted?(big noob here)
5. Does dampening(deadener) affect their response? Would the dash need to be dampened?

I think thats all I've got for now. Again, thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

I'll take a stab. I"ll assume you are considering HLCD's manufactured specifically for automobiles.

1.) Tuning. I know my USD's come with a passive crossover containing a notch filter. Also, proper installation.
2.) Horns barely need any power. I've heard a pair with 100w going to them. It was very dynamic and bordering on scary.
3.) Matching efficiencies, matching size between horn/midbass.
4.) Underdash mounting. Ideally, using/constructing the underdash to become an extension of the horn's mouth. Example: Tutorials at SpeakerWorks/USD Audio
5.) Got me but I have a couple of layers of Dynamat on my horns. Not sure if there's an improvement since I don't listen to music very loud. I generally think sound deadening is a good thing even though I have none in my car other than the stock stuff.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

Although I will say horns are the way to go, I wouldn't ever say cdt are harsh.. At least not if set up correctly.


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

Eastman474 said:


> Although I will say horns are the way to go, I wouldn't ever say cdt are harsh.. At least not if set up correctly.


x2. i loved my cdts. just wanted less drivers to be louder. lol i will say the JBL 2118h's are some great mids for starters...almost wish i wouldnt have got rid of mine


----------



## TRS-F3M4 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

By little power would you say running them from the head unit, and saving the amp for the midbass would be ideal?


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

Meaning another small ampfor the horns , anywhere around 30-75 w per horn


----------



## TRS-F3M4 (Nov 2, 2010)

Eastman474 said:


> Meaning another small ampfor the horns , anywhere around 30-75 w per horn


Ah, thanks.

As far as processing goes, am I looking at roughly the same difficulty, as far as EQ in setting them up as I would face in a conventional speaker application? I can't fathom it'd be different, but I've never experienced them before....

I know image dynamics, and I just contacted USD based on the above, but what other manufacturers are there?


----------



## TRS-F3M4 (Nov 2, 2010)

rawdawg said:


> I'll take a stab. I"ll assume you are considering HLCD's manufactured specifically for automobiles.
> 
> 1.) Tuning. I know my USD's come with a passive crossover containing a notch filter. Also, proper installation.
> 2.) Horns barely need any power. I've heard a pair with 100w going to them. It was very dynamic and bordering on scary.
> ...


Thanks for the tutorial, that really cleared some things up.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

Well illusion audio made horns, not anymore but you could search around for some.

As far as processing goes it's a must. I'm pretty new to horns but from my understanding you need processing to tame them


----------



## TRS-F3M4 (Nov 2, 2010)

Whats wrong with the parts express waveguides? is it a big difference? keep in mind, I wont be competing in SQ any time soon...


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

Nothing in your situation, look at some qsc waveguides


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

What kind of budget do you have for this?


----------



## TRS-F3M4 (Nov 2, 2010)

Brian_smith06 said:


> What kind of budget do you have for this?


It's getting higher and higher the more intrigued I get by reading about these....


right now, between 200-300 for the horns themselves.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

For around 300 you could definatly get yourself into a nice set of starter horns


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I ask because I have a pretty nice combo for sale right now. I have a set of id full body ultra horns and a dls a2 to power them. Only reason I'm selling is because I need the money :/ if you were interested in the combo I would do 425 shipped for you so that would be 275 for horns and 150 for amp. 

Only issue is horn bodies are both right hand but if you flip one itll work for the left


----------



## TRS-F3M4 (Nov 2, 2010)

as of right now, thats a little out of my range, But I will let you know


----------



## TRS-F3M4 (Nov 2, 2010)

Eastman474 said:


> Nothing in your situation, look at some qsc waveguides


Where can I find these?
I guess they are under a different name...


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

look for a 360.2 for processing. they are alll you would ever need and soooo much stuff you can do with em


----------



## TRS-F3M4 (Nov 2, 2010)

Processing probably wont be an issue.

Knowing me I'll wind up with an MS8 as some point, lol


----------



## TRS-F3M4 (Nov 2, 2010)

USD set on the way, 2ch PPI amp procured, now all I need is midbass....

This seems to be the hardest part...


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

Brian_smith06 said:


> I ask because I have a pretty nice combo for sale right now. I have a set of id full body ultra horns and a dls a2 to power them. Only reason I'm selling is because I need the money :/ if you were interested in the combo I would do 425 shipped for you so that would be 275 for horns and 150 for amp.
> 
> Only issue is horn bodies are both right hand but if you flip one itll work for the left


Thats a steal if I had the cash I'd take it all off your hands..


From what I hear the ms-8 isn't great for horns


----------



## TRS-F3M4 (Nov 2, 2010)

ah well, I didnt buy it(ms8) yet.

If anyone is selling some moderate(low$$) processing equipment, be sure to let me know.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

The Rockford 360.2 is nice, look for a used one or maybe the alpine imprint, you can get one on woofersetc.com for $249 now


----------



## TRS-F3M4 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm really more worried about the midbass currently.

after all that is squared away, EQing will happen.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

TRS-F3M4 said:


> I'm really more worried about the midbass currently.
> 
> after all that is squared away, EQing will happen.


What size driver are you willing to put in your doors/kicks?


----------



## TRS-F3M4 (Nov 2, 2010)

It's going to have to be 6.5 in the door. 

If I find a wrecked car like mine, I'll snag the door panels, but thats a slim chance.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

TRS-F3M4 said:


> It's going to have to be 6.5 in the door.
> 
> If I find a wrecked car like mine, I'll snag the door panels, but thats a slim chance.


Better to look into some 8's but if you absolutely can't fit them, http://www.usspeaker.com/eighteensound-6ND430-1.htm


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

Eastman474 said:


> Meaning another small ampfor the horns , anywhere around 30-75 w per horn


30w is more than enough

I think mine are getting 15w :laugh:


----------



## TRS-F3M4 (Nov 2, 2010)

Does anyone have a video of these things in action?


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8l_dxHJn14


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

YouTube - Oh Darling demo 2


----------



## TRS-F3M4 (Nov 2, 2010)

Those sound amazing....

What mids were those?


----------



## TRS-F3M4 (Nov 2, 2010)

That's what I've got to work with.


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

first vid was ID mids...


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

thats a good bit of room actually...i can fit fullbodies in my s10


----------



## TRS-F3M4 (Nov 2, 2010)

treylittlefield said:


> thats a good bit of room actually...i can fit fullbodies in my s10


Yeah, its looking like this is a very solid route to go, especially with the way my dash rolls up to windshield. I need to get inside my doors and see what the situation looks like as far as cramming 8" mids


----------



## veritasz34 (Jul 25, 2011)

The best advice I can give on using horns is to study the response curve for the driver you are using.This can/will give you an idea of where things start to go bad (Especially in the upper frequencies) After you look at this you can better see where you will have to add processing. The horn body plays a big impact on this but knowing what the initial driver coupled to the horn is capable of doing makes things alot easier. Don't be afraid to use the equalizer because these things do not act like a conventional tweeter in the higher frequencies..Unless you are using a TAD driver, which helps..


----------

